# Tnt:baked Spaghetti



## kimbaby (Aug 17, 2006)

WHAT YOU NEED:
1-2 LBS GROUND CHUCK
2 MEDIUM JARS OF YOUR FAVE SPAGHETTI SAUCE OR MAKE YOUR OWN.
1 LARGE BOX SPAGHETTI  NOODLES (COOKED&DRAINED)
2 CUPS ITALIAN CHEESE
1 CUP GRATED PARMSEAN CHEESE(RESERVE FOR TOPPING)
WHAT TO DO:
IN A 13X9 BAKING DISH LAYER INGREDIENTS(IN THIS ORDER)
SAUCE,NOODLES,& CHEESE)
TILL ALL INGREDIENTS ARE GONE.
SPRINKLE PARMESAEN ON TOP
COVER WITH FOIL
BAKE IN A 375 DEGREE OVEN FOR ABOUT 35 MINUTES


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 17, 2006)

_Ilove the taste and the texture of baked spaghetti. Your recipe is very much like mine but I like mine spicy. This is a great dish.  I prefer to make my own sauce and freeze some to make baked spaghetti when I want it.  Because of the amount of cheese in this dish, I've nicknamed it "Cheese-ghetti."_


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe, I've never had baked spaghetti.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 17, 2006)

I've never had it either...have we lived under rocks, Banana Brain?


----------



## cara (Aug 17, 2006)

I llove baked Spaghetti! Thanks for the recipe!
but I'm sure I won't get chuck over here... can I substitute it with beef? 
Well, it's worth a try


----------



## Debbie (Aug 17, 2006)

oook  I feel stupid here.. but large box of spaghetti?  how many ounces would that be, I have never seen a box of spaghetti in Canada.. and 
   what is Italian cheese, never seen that either.   I would like to try this recipe


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 17, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> I llove baked Spaghetti! Thanks for the recipe!
> but I'm sure I won't get chuck over here... can I substitute it with beef?
> Well, it's worth a try


Cara, "chuck" IS ground beef, but here in US it is called such because it is about 3 to 5% leaner than what is sold as "ground beef."


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 17, 2006)

*bakes spaghetti*



			
				Debbie said:
			
		

> oook I feel stupid here.. but large box of spaghetti? how many ounces would that be, I have never seen a box of spaghetti in Canada.. and
> what is Italian cheese, never seen that either. I would like to try this recipe


 
Where do you live in Canada. You don't see boxed pasta? There are many Italian cheeses.
Are you in a small town?...I'm very curious.
I realize I'm in Toronto, but, in our travels thru' the province I've seen many well stocked small grocery stores.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 17, 2006)

Your recipe brings back fond memories of when I worked in the school cafeteria in 6th grade, and of church pot luck suppers!


----------



## lmw80 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I'll have to try this recipe!  Thanks!


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 18, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> I llove baked Spaghetti! Thanks for the recipe!
> but I'm sure I won't get chuck over here... can I substitute it with beef?
> Well, it's worth a try


 
oh yes you can substitute it... glad you liked the recipe


----------

